# Michelle Hunziker bekommt ein Baby



## Claudia (10 Apr. 2013)

*Michelle Hunziker ist schwanger*

_„Wir überlassen es der lieben Natur. Wenn's kommt, dann kommt's."​ (Michelle Hunziker im Mai 2012​)_

*JA, es kommt tatsächlich! Deutschlands schönster TV-Import wird noch einmal Mutter. Michelle Hunziker (36) ist im dritten Monat schwanger. *

„Ein absolutes Wunschkind“, sagt die Moderatorin zu BILD.​
Vater des Kindes ist Tomaso Trussardi (30), Generaldirekor des gleichnamigen italienischen Modekonzerns (180 Boutiquen weltweit). Seit November 2011 sind Michelle und der Unternehmer ein Paar, im vergangenen Jahr zogen sie in Mailand zusammen. 
Das Kind soll im Oktober kommen, ab Dezember will Michelle Hunziker wieder für ihre tägliche Sendung „Striscia La Notizia“ vor der Kamera stehen.​
Michelle Hunziker hat bereits die 17-Jährige Tochter Aurora aus ihrer Ehe mit Italiens Pop-Star Eros Ramazotti. 
Die Moderatorin: „Aurora freut sich riesig für uns und ist super happy.“


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Sachse (10 Apr. 2013)

na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch Michelle


----------



## Punisher (10 Apr. 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## fredclever (10 Apr. 2013)

Auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Nachwuchs


----------



## beachkini (11 Apr. 2013)

Kann man nur hoffen, dass alles glatt geht. Ist in dem Alter ja schon fast eine Risikoschwangerschaft. Mit ihren gewünschten 11 Kindern wirds wohl nix mehr


----------

